# Mathews makes a double cam bow??!!!



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 17, 2008)

I have heard many things this year about what Mathews was going to do this year with their 09 line.  I decided to check out their website and see if they had them up and I was astonished to see a double cam bow!!! I thought McPherson swore he wouldn't ever make a dual cam bow?  What's up with that? How can it be Mathews Solo Cam anymore???? I've never really been a huge Mathews fan, don't get me wrong they make some nice bows, but I feel like they were more hype than anything else. (Please don't crucify me, that's just my humble opinion).  The double cam bow, the Monster, looks alot like a solid limb X Force to me.  What do ya'll think about Mathews turning over a new leaf????? No more only single cam bows for Mathews....guess they had to do something to catch up with Bowtech, Hoyt, and PSE


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Nov 17, 2008)

the monster is actually not a mathews, its a Mcpherson bow, watch the video its pretty cool still


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Nov 17, 2008)

No its a mathews.  Says so on the site as well as the bow.  And you are right SGH mathews is trying to keep up with the SPEED everyone else is producing, but they are still making the solo cam bow the REEZEN looks like we all are going to benefit from theses new changes.


----------



## puredrenalin (Nov 17, 2008)

WOW, 5 new ones for this year!! Gonna be interesting!!


----------



## butterbean7008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Heard about it at the shop the other day...


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 17, 2008)

I heard about the two fast ones over a month ago and had to bite my hat on them. For the second year in a row my source was spot on... knew every detail.


----------



## bowsmith (Nov 17, 2008)

Just goes to show, watching your marketing plan very closely caues it may come back to bite you in the ...


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 17, 2008)

So you're saying they will not sell any of the two cam bows since their marketing a few years ago poopooed the cam & 1/2 (this is a straight 2 cam by the way). Because the "2- cams are dead" campaign was 10-12 years ago. 

Bet money they sell a ton of the Monster and Reezen. I am not personally interested in the Monster 8 or whatever because it has a 5" brace and I am not a speed freak. I will order a Reezen 7 or maybe a Monster as soon as we can order them.


----------



## Gadget (Nov 17, 2008)

finally came to the realization that they HAD to keep up with the Jones'


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 17, 2008)

Not to be a Mathews Basher, But they haven't had anything for the Competition in a few years, When they come out with the Slim Limbs they were to frail, bend and twist, then the DXT and that is a Joke I had 1 and it was horrible on top of it won't stay together I can't tell you how many bought that junk and was dissapointed in it's performance it sounds like a .22 rifle going off, IMO, They don't have anything that can run with the " Catch us if you can"  slogan Maybe Just Maybe they will break 300fps, I Might be impressed then!If you want a Real bow that will perform buy a BOWTECH


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 17, 2008)

You bandwagon boys kill me................. One week Bowtech is the best, then PSE, then Hoyt, then Mathews...... Rage, then Tekans, then you are going fixed blade, Ford, Chevy, UGA, UF..........


----------



## Hunterrs (Nov 17, 2008)

Duckhawk said:


> Not to be a Mathews Basher, But they haven't had anything for the Competition in a few years, When they come out with the Slim Limbs they were to frail, bend and twist, then the DXT and that is a Joke I had 1 and it was horrible on top of it won't stay together I can't tell you how many bought that junk and was dissapointed in it's performance it sounds like a .22 rifle going off, IMO, They don't have anything that can run with the " Catch us if you can"  slogan Maybe Just Maybe they will break 300fps, I Might be impressed then!If you want a Real bow that will perform buy a BOWTECH



I have had a drenalin for two years now.  Very quiet good shooting bow.  When I bought that bow, I shot as many bows as I could and picked the Mathews.  When I go for a new bow, I will do the same.  I am not brand specific.  I want a bow my shop can work on and I want to shoot the best bow for me.  Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, and PSE will all get a look from me.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Nov 17, 2008)

Brian from GA said:


> I heard about the two fast ones over a month ago and had to bite my hat on them. For the second year in a row my source was spot on... knew every detail.



would you like a slow clap?


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, on the General ! Why does everyone shoot a Mathews B/C they buy the shooters, they pay the most money, for the 3-d Guys


----------



## Trizey (Nov 17, 2008)

Duckhawk said:


> Not to be a Mathews Basher, But they haven't had anything for the Competition in a few years, When they come out with the Slim Limbs they were to frail, bend and twist, then the DXT and that is a Joke I had 1 and it was horrible on top of it won't stay together I can't tell you how many bought that junk and was dissapointed in it's performance it sounds like a .22 rifle going off, IMO, They don't have anything that can run with the " Catch us if you can"  slogan Maybe Just Maybe they will break 300fps, I Might be impressed then!If you want a Real bow that will perform buy a BOWTECH



I think you need to re-think your first sentence.

Who cares?  One cam, two cams....  I don't think Mathews will be losing any business over this.


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 17, 2008)

Re-think it why, I had to put 2 sets of limbs on my Drenalin!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2008)

Duckhawk said:


> Not to be a Mathews Basher, But



You should have stopped right there.  No need to Bash.  Am I a Mathews guy?  Nope.  But again, they are a top bow manufacturer so they must be doing something right.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 17, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> You should have stopped right there.  No need to Bash.  Am I a Mathews guy?  Nope.  But again, they are a top bow manufacturer so they must be doing something right.



Exactly.


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 17, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> You should have stopped right there.  No need to Bash.  Am I a Mathews guy?  Nope.  But again, they are a top bow manufacturer so they must be doing something right.




They got big pockets that is why they are #1 all of the top shooters shoot mathews b/c they pay so well, that is also why they have more wins than anyon else b/c they have bought off everyone, If the top 3 guys have a mathews in there hands what is the Public gonna want to shoot, come on. Not including the Professional Hunters, My god what do you see in everyone's hand Mathews, Why B/C they are free!


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## dusty80 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have 2 Mathews and 3 Bowtechs right now....... Haven't had any problem out of any of them. But one of my friend has had everything but the riser replaced on his General twice! And BT still don't know what is wrong with the bow, yet won't replace it. The string has busted at the post both times while holding at fulldraw.


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 17, 2008)

Rookies


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2008)

Duckhawk said:


>



Must be a slow day in Duckhawk's world...trying to stir up all this trouble

Is any Mathews person gonna bite the bait?


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, it's all for fun! I'm not trying to rough up to many feathers. Yeah it's pretty slow day here!


----------



## boothy (Nov 17, 2008)

i will have to check out the new bows. i have a switchback XT great shooting bow. and plenty fast for me.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 17, 2008)

I guess all you gotta do is buy a single cam mathews and then go to Steve @ 12 Pt and get his new speed adding device to get it to shoot like the rest of the bows


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Nov 17, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=174463

some will bash mathews, thats fine but according to this poll mathews is the most shot bow on this forum sooo i think that says a little something


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 17, 2008)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=174463
> 
> some will bash mathews, thats fine but according to this poll mathews is the most shot bow on this forum sooo i think that says a little something



There are a lot of people that smoke crack in this world, but does that make it a good idea?


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 17, 2008)

SouthGAHunter said:


> There are a lot of people that smoke crack in this world, but does that make it a good idea?



What he said!

op2:


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Nov 17, 2008)

never said mathews was the best or because someone else shoots it you should i was just pointing out the most popular bow on the forum


----------



## Stick (Nov 17, 2008)

If you can't catch 'em....   bash 'em....


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 17, 2008)

Duckhawk said:


> They got big pockets that is why they are #1...



How do you get those funds?  Sales.


----------



## striper commander (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw the reezen bow today and saw some posters for the monster I noticed it also has split limbs. It looks like an x force to me.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 17, 2008)

Haven't ya'll figured it out yet!!!!

No one will ever when the battle of "Who has the best bow?" .


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 17, 2008)

No comment.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 17, 2008)

hogdgz said:


> Haven't ya'll figured it out yet!!!!
> 
> No one will ever when the battle of "Who has the best bow?" .




Sure they will. My Outback is the best bow.  Hands down. Best I ever owned.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 17, 2008)

Stick said:


> If you can't catch 'em....   bash 'em....



yes  sir!!  yall keep on bashing, we will keep on slaying with the mathews in hand


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Nov 17, 2008)

7mm mag 06 said:


> yes  sir!!  yall keep on bashing, we will keep on slaying with the mathews in hand



x2 !!!


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 17, 2008)

X3................ just let them run their traps......... Most of them don't have but 2 or 3 deer under their belts anyway......


----------



## bowhunter2246 (Nov 17, 2008)

I shooting a 08 browning mirage if that accounts anything?!??


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 17, 2008)

*"Catch us if you can!" ROTFLMAO!*

So some of you Mathews guys are going to tout the Mathews innovation, although they have just went to technology that has been out for 5 years or more? For all those that tell me that they are the #1 bow in the world, you got any provable numbers to back that up? I never seen any.
Wonder how many die hard Mathews guys, who do not want to even try any thing else are going to end up with a Mathews X-Force this year?
Little investment insider info. You need to go sink some money in watch companies. Cause when those 5 inch brace height bows start ripping everybodies wathces off there will be a surge in watch sales.
I will look at one, I like to look at all the new bows. I really thought I would end up with a Bowtech this year because I thought the new cnter pivot bows looked too good to ignore, but waited to shoot the new Hoyts before I decided. I'm glad I did. The new Hoyt's are just unreal. No suprise, any one of you that know me know I'm a Hoyt guy. However I did shoot more than the Hoyt before I make a choice. There are already those sayin the new Mathews will be their new bow, haven't even held one yet.
I'm not impressed with the 09 Mathews, seems just a good shot at what's already out there. But then rehashing existing stuff has been there MO lately any way.
Go shoot what ever you want, I can not see from my treestand anyway.


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 17, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> X3................ just let them run their traps......... Most of them don't have but 2 or 3 deer under their belts anyway......




What does it matter how many deer one has "under their belt" what matters is that we are all in the sport of Bowhunting, And the Archery world and we live by it, when did the brand of Bow you own matter to how many deer you have killed. Personally I don't like the mathews anymore and that's MO! I think they missed the train and now see that competition is running away from them and they are Catching up, Guess the phrase catch us if you can means I will try to catch up with the rest of you!


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 17, 2008)

duckhawk: you stirred up the trouble in the first place haha and the brand of bow has nothing to do with how many deer youve killed with it some folks like one brand some folks like a different brand thats about it! Not one person on this forum could design and sell a bow like any company mathews, hoyt, PSE, bowtech, so unless youve got your own design and patent and everything else i wouldnt go bashing the mess out of a very very succesful company


----------



## abolt2506 (Nov 17, 2008)

*best bow*

What is the best bow to use while hoping to get baiting leagalized?


----------



## JohnJohn (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok Yes Mathews had to do some catching up in the speed department. They just took another direction the last few years going shorter and thinner. 

Here's what worries me the new Monster and Monster XL8R (accelerate i get it) they have very short brace heights. 6 and 5 inches respectively, meaning the string contacts the arrow longer, gaining speed but conversely allowing more chance to screw up the shot. 

I'm a fan of speed bows and am quite excited to see 360fps, but at what cost.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Nov 17, 2008)

this is pointless... someone who has never shot the mathews was bashing on it before they shot it... mathews will always be bashed on and thats fine if you dont like it then you dont like it but you shouldnt bash untill you shoot it imo. 

now lets all be bowhunting friends and go bash on the gunhunters! 

haha only kidding


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Nov 17, 2008)

All I know is the last thing i'm going tio do is go blow some money on a "slow tech". My buddy had two come completley apart, and all bowtech could say to it was sorry.  If you've got a problem with a Matthews bow, here's your solution....don't pick one up. I have a seven year old Q2, and haven't had a SINGLE problem. Ya'll can argue all you want about what is the best, and i'm gonna sit here laughing, cause by the time that is ever settled, deer hunting won't exist. I shoot what works for me and i'm not gonna go try and fix it until I have a VALID reason to.  I also fish with a pflueger, i drive a chevy, i drink coke, and i dip copenhagen.....anything else I need to change according to any of you "experts"


----------



## puredrenalin (Nov 18, 2008)

Duckhawk said:


> They got big pockets that is why they are #1 all of the top shooters shoot mathews b/c they pay so well, that is also why they have more wins than anyon else b/c they have bought off everyone, If the top 3 guys have a mathews in there hands what is the Public gonna want to shoot, come on. Not including the Professional Hunters, My god what do you see in everyone's hand Mathews, Why B/C they are free!



Spoken like a true Bowtech puppet man or incredibly jealous....(Im sure this one is gonna stir it up!!)


----------



## puredrenalin (Nov 18, 2008)

hogdgz said:


> Haven't ya'll figured it out yet!!!!
> 
> No one will ever when the battle of "Who has the best bow?" .



Exactly!


----------



## puredrenalin (Nov 18, 2008)

shaftslinger24 said:


> All I know is the last thing i'm going tio do is go blow some money on a "slow tech". My buddy had two come completley apart, and all bowtech could say to it was sorry.  If you've got a problem with a Matthews bow, here's your solution....don't pick one up. I have a seven year old Q2, and haven't had a SINGLE problem. Ya'll can argue all you want about what is the best, and i'm gonna sit here laughing, cause by the time that is ever settled, deer hunting won't exist. I shoot what works for me and i'm not gonna go try and fix it until I have a VALID reason to.  I also fish with a pflueger, i drive a chevy, i drink coke, and i dip copenhagen.....anything else I need to change according to any of you "experts"



That is the best response EVER!!! Im with ya on that....shoot what you like, drive it like ya stole it, and the king in the can will always be an added bonus to anything!! 

Starting to sound like some of the motorcycle forums!! I only ride an "American Motorcycle".  Too bad many of the parts on a metric are made in the US while the competitions are made in China!! We could go on forever....but as HD said, it will never end!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 18, 2008)

Duckhawk

I have watched you dog Mathews out on this forum for some time and have bit my toungue. 

I am taking it for granted that you sent in a resume to Mathews and was rejected since "all Mathews shooters are bought." I am on the Mathews national staff so what I say is tainted toward Mathews but you are in the worst way a Fan Boy. If you can not look at a Mathews (or a Hoyt, PSE, Pearson, etc) and say yeah that is a nice bow then you are an idiot.... well I know you are an idiot from your posts. I have bit my tounge for several weeks but when ever you want to bring that Bowtech out in public please let me know when or where so we can do a little match play. I am glad you got the bowtech with the split riser so that you can not press it. Because if you went through several sets of slim limb Mathews limbs then you need to learn to presss a bow. I have five with the slim limbs and shoot more than anyone on this forum and have never had a peep out of a slimb limb. Go buy you an EZ press and quit talking about Mathews it just makes you look stupid. By the way Bowtech makes a nice bow.


----------



## jonboy (Nov 18, 2008)

Duckhawk said:


> Re-think it why, I had to put 2 sets of limbs on my Drenalin!



Well, stop dryfiring it!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 18, 2008)

Brian from GA said:


> Duckhawk
> 
> I have watched you dog Mathews out on this forum for some time and have bit my toungue.
> 
> I am taking it for granted that you sent in a resume to Mathews and was rejected since "all Mathews shooters are bought." I am on the Mathews national staff so what I say is tainted toward Mathews but you are in the worst way a Fan Boy. If you can not look at a Mathews (or a Hoyt, PSE, Pearson, etc) and say yeah that is a nice bow then you are an idiot.... well I know you are an idiot from your posts. I have bit my tounge for several weeks but when ever you want to bring that Bowtech out in public please let me know when or where so we can do a little match play. I am glad you got the bowtech with the split riser so that you can not press it. Because if you went through several sets of slim limb Mathews limbs then you need to learn to presss a bow. I have five with the slim limbs and shoot more than anyone on this forum and have never had a peep out of a slimb limb. Go buy you an EZ press and quit talking about Mathews it just makes you look stupid. By the way Bowtech makes a nice bow.




So, You are gonna try and make me look like a fool from your assumptions that I had applied to be on Mathews prostaff or that I screwed up my limbs pressing the bows my self. Both sets of limbs that I replaced on the Drenalin were cracked and warped limbs.

Are you wanting some praise from me since you are the national pro staff. I could care less, just like I said earlier we are in the sport of Archery regardless of what brand we shoot!

I shoot a Bowtech you Shoot a Mathews, it's our difference in opinion. Just stating facts, who pays more out to the winners in competition archery, Mathews. And why did they try out there own Camo, trying to raise the bar that couldn't even reach!  

Now, As far as me looking at a Bow, I never said they weren't nice or quality, but your talking about and apperance, I guess who ever has the most attractive bow will get the most sales, instead of Hand shock, draw cycle, and being shooter friendly. 

And as far as me being an idiot, i'm far from it, the real idiot is the one trying to call me out based on an assumption! I'll shoot my bowtech and you shoot your mathews!


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nope PSE shooter here just a Chevy man. Some things you just never change.


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 18, 2008)

The only assumption I made is whether you will sit behind a key board and be all mighty or tell me where I can show you that MY Mathews is much better than YOUR Bowtech. 

Why is it a bad thing that Mathews pays more in contingency money than any company... PSE and Hoyt also pay a ton and that is GREAT for all archery. Mathews sponsors a lot of TV shows and has tons of magazine ads... call the producers of those shows and editors of those magazines and ask if it is a bad thing that Mathews is so supportive of archery. 

Check out the NASP... it is terrible that Mathews puts all that money in for those little brat kids to be able to try archery for the first time. Just horrible. 

Oh yeah BowTech sponsors bullriding... that is a selfless act in its own right. Is that for the good of the sport or the good of the manufactorer.

Look I beleive in free trade and I am glad BowTech has made a splash in archery. One of the best things for competitive archery in recent years was PSE coming back with a strong line of bows and more improtantly going out a PAYING, yes paying a salary to Nathan Brooks, Eric Griggs, Chance Beauboeuf and Adam Hayden. That has upped the bar for every other company. PSE went to $12,000.00 for 1st place in Men's Open Pro contingency money a couple years ago which made Mathews bump theirs from $8K to match PSE.... why is that bad. 

Now tell me 1 Mathews shooter that did not go to Mathews (not the other way around) and ask to be on Mathews staff. 


My fault with you is that you go on every thread and started one or two for the simple reason of bashing Mathews. Again... put your BT where you keyboard is. I'll be in Conyers on December 13 to shoot the indoor shoot to raise money for the kids. Come on out and show me how superior your BT is. Or hey I'll come to your house and we can prove it in YOUR back yard.... obviously that is where you are the supreme authority of all archery. 

I read 10 to 15 of your posts biting my tounge before I responded. I am genereally as easy going as anyone but you are ..... well .... never mind FAN BOY!


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 18, 2008)

You know I am easy goin and laid back as well, and seems that you are upset with me, B/C of your loyalty to the Mathews Brand. And that is fine.

And again I never said teaching young kids the sport of archery was a bad thing,you are trying to tell me all of the pro's that Mathews has done, and I said I wasn't a fan of there bows, I have introduced a handful of kids in the neighborhood to it. So , rant and rave all you want it dosent bother me, if that makes you feel better! 

Your range or mine the bow means nothing it is all in who's holding it! But I have never claimed to be a professional shooter or said that I was best to ever walk the earth, again you are telling me to come shoot against you so you will score higher and you can say"yeah I shot against that Bowtech and won" I'm not scared to go against you but like I said I'm not on anyones prostaff, or even shoot the amount that you do, I simply put out my opinion on the forum about the mathews.


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 18, 2008)

This is my last post on this thread. Again all you said was your opinion of Mathews. But you have said it numerous times. Please do a search of my name and see if you can find a negative word I have ever said about another bow company. I have shot almost every bow available and I love all of them. I am not mad at you because of MY loyalty to Mathews... I am upset with you because you go out of your way to trash a company that does TONS for archery. 

And finally.... I know at least 50 people that own either the DXT, the Drenalin or the Dren LD.... and I know of none that have ever had a limb issue. You have had two limb issues.... what might be the common denominator? Good luck and I hope to see you on the 13th.


----------



## boothy (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## dusty80 (Nov 18, 2008)

Duckhawk said:


> What does it matter how many deer one has "under their belt" what matters is that we are all in the sport of Bowhunting, And the Archery world and we live by it, when did the brand of Bow you own matter to how many deer you have killed. Personally I don't like the mathews anymore and that's MO! I think they missed the train and now see that competition is running away from them and they are Catching up, Guess the phrase catch us if you can means I will try to catch up with the rest of you!



What I was getting at is........ "One" hasn't shot a bow or hunted enough to get to have an opinion yet..............


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 18, 2008)

And for the record... Since 95' I have owned 4 or 5 PSE's, 2 Brownings, 6 Mathews, 4 Bowtechs, a Ross, and a Hoyt and never had a problem out of any of them.............


----------



## reylamb (Nov 18, 2008)

First, Hoyt actually paid out more money last year than any of the other manufacturers, because they pay in more venues where they have more winners, and they pay their international staff.  Mathews was second.  PSE has a paid staff, whether they win or not.  Hoyt also has a select few on paid staff whether they win or not.  At the end of the day it matters not.

I know several folks that had problems with Drenalin, DXT or LD limbs.....but that really does not prove much either.

Technically Brian, didn't Matt go after Hoppy and not the other way around?  Ok, so it is only 1 example, but still........

Matt makes fine bows.  The drivel that his marketing department has used over the years has turned me off to their bows.......besides the fact I do not prefer single cam bows, but that is a personal opinion.  The fact is they build fine products and do a ton to support archery.

Bowtech makes fine bows.

PSE makes fine bows.

Hoyt makes the best bows (yes I know, biased opinion here).

Fred Bear is making great bows.

Heck, try to find a bad bow these days, good luck on that one.  I could steer you towards a couple that I think are garbage, but that is my opinion only, some would love those particular bows.

As for the 09 lineup.  I am not sure on the 5" brace height. I think they will not sell as many of them because of that, for historical reference how did their previous 5" BH bow sell (anyone remember the black night)????

Truthfully, it looks an awful lot like the X Force, no one can deny that.  From the cams, the limbs, even the limb pockets, it looks like an X with the roller guard.

Take my opinion for what it is worth..I may or may not have 3 kills under my belt with my bow......I may or may not have shot a bow or 2 in my time.......none of which has any bearing on anything, but it apparently proves something to some.


----------



## UserNameGoesHere (Nov 18, 2008)

Bows are for punks.........I use a homemade slingshot and river rocks..........


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 18, 2008)

I said I wasn't going to reply but Jeff when I was typing about the money paid on contingency the thought of all those red shirted Hoyt's winning FITA type events popped into my head. You know I am a 3Der at heart. 

Actually I think big Jethro went to M when Jennings (yes years ago Jennings was the DAWG) dropped their staff... but if he hadn't called I am sure they would have called him. Who wouldn't? Only one of the greatest ever. 

But again the point is Hoyt paying BIG money into winning is good for everyone. One day folks might even make a living at this sport!!


----------



## reylamb (Nov 18, 2008)

Brian from GA said:


> I said I wasn't going to reply but Jeff when I was typing about the money paid on contingency the thought of all those red shirted Hoyt's winning FITA type events popped into my head. You know I am a 3Der at heart.
> 
> Actually I think big Jethro went to M when Jennings (yes years ago Jennings was the DAWG) dropped their staff... but if he hadn't called I am sure they would have called him. Who wouldn't? Only one of the greatest ever.
> 
> But again the point is Hoyt paying BIG money into winning is good for everyone. One day folks might even make a living at this sport!!



Oh, I know where Hoyt pays, and except for Danny and Alicia it ain't in 3D.....of course they do dominate the FITA scene.  Not that I have an issue with any of the companies pumping money into their pro-staffs, good for them and good for those that can collect.......but in the interest of being fair, I just had to mention it.

Yup, I remember Jennings being one of the big dawgs, along with High Country back in the day......oddly enough both fell apart for a while when they dropped their pro staffs.........coincidence??????  I think not.

On a side note, Cuz is one of the few that makes his living solely from shooting a bow...........unless you consider his seminars, then he makes his living mostly from shooting a bow.  I guess you could also throw Chance's name in there as well since he does not own that shop anymore????


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 18, 2008)

matthews makes great bows, as does pse (which i shoot), hoyt, bowtech, ross etc. etc.  etc.  i am not brand loyal, i shoot what feels best to me, the one with the smoothest draw cycle and a nice forgiving brace height.  i am not worried as much about speed, it is a great advertisement and certainly is nice to be able to shoot 1 pin, but a bow with an ipo of 305 isn't that different from one shooting 320.  a good shot by either bow is going to kill the deer.


----------



## tattooed archer (Nov 18, 2008)

To me mathews has always made the best , they have came up with the newest innovations like harmonic damping then the next year just about all other bow companies did the same,  then string suppressors were made by mathews the next year pse had them on thereline of bows plus there other sister company Browning.  Plus you can't forget about parrallel limbs , now everyone has them.  And to all you bowtech guys look who copied who on the roller gaurd.  And if your going to bash then bash Hoyt , check out the alphamax bow compare it to the new BT admiral the two bows are identical from the cams to the new Hoyt riser. So if you really look at it,  all companies steal little pieces off each others bows so in a couple years all bows will be like nascar with the bow of tommorrow . They will all be the same with different sponsors.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 18, 2008)

i saw one today. they feel great in your hand. awesome balance


----------



## puredrenalin (Nov 19, 2008)

I shot the Reezen last night....very nice...309@28" so add another 20fps out to 30" with a 27.5" Lightspeed 400's, didnt weigh the arrow but Im guessin around 330 or so....Little bit of hand shock, and vibration, but all in all Im very impressed!!!


----------



## reylamb (Nov 19, 2008)

tattooed archer said:


> To me mathews has always made the best , they have came up with the newest innovations like harmonic damping then the next year just about all other bow companies did the same,  then string suppressors were made by mathews the next year pse had them on thereline of bows plus there other sister company Browning.  Plus you can't forget about parrallel limbs , now everyone has them.  And to all you bowtech guys look who copied who on the roller gaurd.  And if your going to bash then bash Hoyt , check out the alphamax bow compare it to the new BT admiral the two bows are identical from the cams to the new Hoyt riser. So if you really look at it,  all companies steal little pieces off each others bows so in a couple years all bows will be like nascar with the bow of tommorrow . They will all be the same with different sponsors.


Just a few fact checks here, in the interest of being fair and all.

-Mathews does make great bows, no argument there.
-String suppressors have been around a long time.  They were an idea from way back in the 70s that never stuck.  To say all bow companies had them after Mathews brought them out is just a bit of a stretch.
-Parallel limbs.  How Matt gets credit for that is beyond me, Bowtech actually had the first bow in production with "parallel limbs."  Semantics.
-The Hoyts and Bowtechs have 1 similarity, and even that is only slight.  They new Hoyts have a "pivot" riser, but not hardly to the extent that Bowtech has.  The cams are not alike, one is a hybrid the other is a binary (a true dual cam).
-The first roller guard was actually brought out by Martin Archer.  The roller guard that Mathews uses is actually patented by Spencer Land, owner of High Country Archery, not Mathews.  I guess Bowtech was actually copying Martin and High Country, after Mathews copied them first.

Heck, Matt did not even invent the single cam, but that is neither here nor there.

Like I said, the above is in the interest of fairness......in the words of Bill O'Reilly, no spin.

Like I also said, Mathews does make a fine bow, and they always have.  At the end of the day though there is only so much you can do with aluminum, limbs, and cams.  Sure there are a few very different variations on the compound bow theme, see Liberty, Blade Runner, Oneida, and Monster Bows for some verification of that, but at the end of the day there are only so many things engineers can do with similar componenets that accomplish the same thing, launch an arrow.


----------



## bowtie (Nov 19, 2008)

i have just one simple question.....why is almost everyone that doesn't shoot a mathews so quick to bash or stir the pot....everyone is so sick of this stuff but it still happens.....i seen a good friend shoot a mathews for years he gets aother brand then automatic he started bashing too.....i think it is time to grow up....i don't pick my bow ..it picks me...and i have shot and owned alot of bows in the past 4 years...and i will bash none of them


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 19, 2008)

what happened to fanboy?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 19, 2008)

*waaaa?*



tattooed archer said:


> To me mathews has always made the best , they have came up with the newest innovations like harmonic damping then the next year just about all other bow companies did the same,  then string suppressors were made by mathews the next year pse had them on thereline of bows plus there other sister company Browning.
> Plus you can't forget about parrallel limbs , now everyone has them. I believe Bowtech came out with the first parallel limb bow.  And to all you bowtech guys look who copied who on the roller gaurd.
> And if your going to bash then bash Hoyt , check out the alphamax bow compare it to the new BT admiral the two bows are identical from the cams to the new Hoyt riser. I think those two bows are worlds apart. If you are talking about the strut on the riser, still not the same.
> 
> So if you really look at it,  all companies steal little pieces off each others bows so in a couple years all bows will be like nascar with the bow of tommorrow . They will all be the same with different sponsors.



Tattoo'd, I know you and know you to be a intelligent guy and a super nice fella, don't tale me wrong here, I am not trying to argue with you. I just don't think you are spot on with this one.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 19, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Just a few fact checks here, in the interest of being fair and all.
> 
> -Mathews does make great bows, no argument there.
> -String suppressors have been around a long time.  They were an idea from way back in the 70s that never stuck.  To say all bow companies had them after Mathews brought them out is just a bit of a stretch.
> ...



Matt did invent the single cam but did not have the money to put it into production. He sold the license to Wayne Pearson who put it on the Jennings line and paid Matt royalties. Matt then used that money to start Mathews. I'm not a Mathews fan at all, but I really admire Matt as a business man. He is a real smart person.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 19, 2008)

This thread has been entertaining to say the least! I think there is no doubt where my loyalties are when it comes to bows. But I learned a long time ago if you don't have something good to say you shouldn't say nothing at all. All of these major bow manufaturers put out quality bows. They have to or they'll get put out of business by the competition. Competition is good too, it makes them all strive for improvement and an edge over the other companies. 
I love my Hoyts but have no problem with anyone shooting what they are the most confident. I'll drive my Ford and you drive your Chevy!


----------



## BigBushClub (Nov 19, 2008)

BowChilling said:


> I'll drive my Ford and you drive your Chevy!



Ford?  seriously?  You shoot a Hoyt and drive a Ford? WOW! talk about an uninformed consumer...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 19, 2008)

*yup*

I drive a ford and shoot a Hoyt. I do not hunt with a rifle but is I did it would be a Browning. I drink Coca-cola, likes Doritos, and like Bud Light(lokes quite a lot of different beers actually). I shoot Easton FMJ's, and Gold Tip 5575's, oh and some regular axis, oh and some Victory targert arrows, and some CE target arrows, aaaaaaand some Easton Cobalts too. BTW I have owned 12 Bowtech bows since 2002. I have owned 4 Mathews bows, 1 Jennings, 1 Darton, 6 PSE bows, i've lost count of the Hoyts that I have owned, lets see, there were 3 V-Techs, a Havotech, 2 Ultra Elites, 1 Trykon XL, 1 Vectrix XL, 1 Vulcan, 1 Vectrix, and I now have a Vantage Pro coming and a AM 35. Ummmm frogot to mention I had 1 Martin Shadow cat.
Shoot what you want as far as i'm concerned, but if you want to shoot the best out there, get you a Hoyt!


----------



## BlakeB (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Lamb, I've often wondered why that head is so large. It's all of the archery trivia you have stored away. Come to think about it, Dansby has a massive noggin also, but's it's filled with useless movie trivia. The bad thing is, I understand the stuff that he is talking about.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 19, 2008)

BigBushClub said:


> Ford?  seriously?  You shoot a Hoyt and drive a Ford? WOW! talk about an uninformed consumer...



I ain't taking the bait!


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 19, 2008)

BigBushClub said:


> Ford?  seriously?  You shoot a Hoyt and drive a Ford? WOW! talk about an uninformed consumer...





BowChilling said:


> I ain't taking the bait!


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 19, 2008)

if you think mathews puts out a not quality bow then go build your own bow, i think a few guys on here think they could do it better than mathews by the way they bash hahaha


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 19, 2008)

BlakeB said:


> Hey Lamb, I've often wondered why that head is so large. It's all of the archery trivia you have stored away. Come to think about it, Dansby has a massive noggin also, but's it's filled with useless movie trivia. The bad thing is, I understand the stuff that he is talking about.


I'm not the one who has every line of Napolean Dynamite memorized!! Now Andy Griffith... different story altogther. 

Billy Bou- We all know those Hoyt's won't kill a deer!! Have you gotten any to ride in your Ford this year?


----------



## W4DSB (Nov 19, 2008)

anybody remember the original McPherson bow line ?(I have 2 of them)
the ones before Pearson bought the name.....Before Matthews bows came to be?


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 19, 2008)

Brian from GA said:


> Billy Bou- We all know those Hoyt's won't kill a deer!! Have you gotten any to ride in your Ford this year?



Just one little 8 point! But I still got plans!

And if you're an Andy Griffin fan... I pulle a Barney Fife on this one. Had knocked my quiver out of the tree and only had one bullet!


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess you made your one bullet count!!


----------



## jimmystriton (Nov 20, 2008)

wow everyone with the same likes yet dislikes at the same time. You can go to walmart and get a 150 set up and if you can shoot it great. You can have the bowtechs,mathews, hoyt and all if you cant shoot it then it is junk.....I did not see anyone mention one of the finest bows made"high country" I have shot them for over 20 years and NEVER had a problem. Their customer service sucks and yes they are hard to deal with for the most part. I think that is why you dont see many. Take a look at their new 09 speed pro if you want speed. It is faster than any of the above mention and shoots like a dream. No one ask anyone else to change over and all this thread is is opinionated. It is whatever you enjoy shooting. If any of these companies did not make descent equipment then they would not be in business.......just my .02


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Nov 20, 2008)

jimmystriton said:


> I did not see anyone mention one of the finest bows made"high country"


----------



## jimmystriton (Nov 20, 2008)

bow tech is yesterdays mathews.......quick here comes the wagon jump on.........


----------



## reylamb (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey, I mentioned High Country, even Spencer by name...............of course so long as they keep treating their customers like second rate people I will choose not to support them.  Their customer service has always been the weak part in their system.  They may make the best bows in the world, but as long as their service is what it is they will not get mentioned with the Big Boys.

-----------

Brian, of course it was only 1 bullet, it was a Hoyt....Mathews need more than 1 shot to kill!!!!!!!!!

--------
As for the mention of bashing......what bashing?  Bashing would be saying Mathews bows are junk.  I have not seen that.  Some folks need to take some stuff a little less seriously if anything in this thread is bashing............

---------

Now Blake, you wanna talk about big noggins.........that has to be a 12 gallon hat size you are sporting!!!!!!!!!!!!  Of course, it is sad to know that you actually admit to understanding what Danby is talking about!!!!!!

---------
and everyone knows, Hoyts and Ford are the only way to ride.......


----------



## droptine20 (Nov 20, 2008)

dustin_horne said:


> And for the record... Since 95' I have owned 4 or 5 PSE's, 2 Brownings, 6 Mathews, 4 Bowtechs, a Ross, and a Hoyt and never had a problem out of any of them.............



you got some money there dontchee


----------

